# TA 152



## Erich (May 20, 2005)

The TA 152 at NASM going through the paces to get her back looking good............

Walter Loos's mount Grüne 4 of Geschwader Stab./JG 301

you can see the old RLM 76 base with some of the Grey-green mottling. Two coats of heavy paint esepcailly the US crap that was done over the original Luftwaffe finish. It will take time but will be worth it.

pic # 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Erich (May 20, 2005)

numero # 2

what a job but it would be something to touch history.... note the FE US ID numeration and the small US swastika

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2005)

Nice pics. If done properly that will look great.


----------



## Erich (May 20, 2005)

a better shot of the swastika differences. also the demarcation of the red/yellow rumpf Reich defence bands and what is this !!  a possible Blue horizontal band over the two colored defence band ?

pic # 3


----------



## plan_D (May 20, 2005)

Sweet. I'm sure they'll do a great job, or at least, they better!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 20, 2005)

Neat!


----------



## evangilder (May 20, 2005)

Neat stuff! I would like to see it when it's done. Very nice!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2005)

Imagine a 190A, 190D and 152 flying together. That would be soemthing id wanna see.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 20, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Imagine a 190A, 190D and 152 flying together. That would be soemthing id wanna see.



A Cessna 152!


----------



## Erich (May 20, 2005)

my personal thoughts is that the a/c will be in Jerry Crandall's book on the unit JG 301. Jerry has been instrumental in getting this thing going. He and another NASM chap have covered every inch of Loos's machine with associated specs and pics/drawings which be included in the JG 301 book and also a few pics from my own archiv..... yee haw


----------



## Ta 152 (May 28, 2015)

Liebe Freunde Historischer Flugzeugtechnik, 

nach etlicher Vorbereitungszeit freuen wir uns, unsere neue Website zur TA 152 vorstellen zu können: Focke Wulf TA 152 | Kurt Tanks Meisterwerk 

Wir möchten auf dieser Seite unsere Projekte vorstellen und nach und nach reichhaltige Informationen zur TA 152 zusammentragen. 

Über einen Besuch würden wir uns sehr freuen. 

Viele Grüße

Frank Baumgärtner


----------



## fubar57 (May 28, 2015)

Thanks for the link. It'll give my Google Translator a work out. 

Geo


----------



## razor1uk (May 28, 2015)

Cool, I wonder if the strip down and renovation might be fed into Flugwerks for a possible replica since it's naturally share most/some of the 190's structure; 

Wings are certainly different. but would that be be via new 'profiles' and totally new internals, or a mix of larger spacings between ribs and/or with extended or partial overlapping some componants to extend them (like the vaulting of the Khafre's Grand Gallery) with the addition of some new parts where needed?


----------



## Ta 152 (May 30, 2015)

Focke Wulf TA 152 | Kurt Tanks Meisterwerk


----------



## johnbr (Oct 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2017)

Good stuff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)

Info
The following shots show the Ta 152 H-1 / R11, W. No. 150167, captured by American troops in Erfurt-Nord. It was to serve as an industrial production template for the Focke-Wulf factory in Bremen. At the beginning of 1945, produced in Cottbus, it was supplemented with auxiliary instruments, which included the following components: n the end, it can only be said that the Ta 152 with the factory. No. 150 167 was captured by the Americans in an airworthy state on 15 April 1945 in Erfurt-Nord. The 150 167 was thus likely to be planned for the planned conversion to the H-10. 1 However, this machine has been identified as H-1 / R11 in the Americans
In March 1945, the following construction work on the Ta 152 H on the drawing board was planned:

Equipment of the hunting aircraft with Revi EZ 42 , series planned: March 45
Equipment of the Ta 152 (H) with device X 4
Installation of the so-called Mansfeld spring strut for the main landing gear
Improved performance by the installation of a cell-proof casing for the engine
Increased armor for the so-called 0 ° bombardment
Use of the Silica hood (pressure cabin)
Installation of the wing containers in the series since January 1945
Installation of the Jumo 222 for the Ta 152 (H), series from May 1945
Installation of the print cabin for the Ta 152 H-10, series from May 1945
Use of a timber guide for the Ta 152
Installation of a DB 603 L for Ta 152 H
MW 50 special fuel plant in the areas of Ta 152 H-1 / R21, series May 1945
Pipe block 108 Installation in the wing
SG 500 Installation in the wing
Ta 152 C and H with steel blades

Foul weather gear
LGW K23 Course control
FuG 125 "Hermine"
Heated washers
Siemens PKS Autopilot


----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)

Ta-152 c-5 Ta-152 v-7

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## CORSNING (Oct 3, 2017)

FLYBOYJ said:


> A Cessna 152!


Cessna 152, 162, 172 and 182. I always liked the idea of stuffing the kids
in the baggage area of the 182.
What do you mean off topic? Joe started it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CORSNING (Oct 3, 2017)

Great pictures Erich & Johnbr.

Thank you, Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 3, 2017)

Anyone heard how Erich is doing?


----------



## CORSNING (Oct 3, 2017)

Sorry Crimea, no. What's up with Erich? If I may be so bold to ask.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 3, 2017)

He's had a cancer fight for some time but I've not heard about how he is. He posted over at TOCH as well but same thing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2017)

He's still around posting a fair bit on some Luftwaffe Facebook pages.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 5, 2017)

Good the hear. Thanks Wayne.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2017)

Also I saw him at the FB.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 5, 2017)




----------

